# Wife Tourist Visa (Subclass 600)



## inexplored78 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi, I am new to this forum and would highly appreciate if I can get help with tourist visa (3-4 weeks trip) to Australia:

My Current Situation:

Male: Citizen of Canada (35 Years). I own a small family business (Self Employed “In Canada”). Also have a bit over (34K) in my bank account (In Canada). Currently in Pakistan, visiting my family.

Spouse: Citizen/Resident of Pakistan (29 Years). House wife (Currently do not work). Pregnant with our second child (2 Months).

Son: Citizen of Canada (2 Years Old). 

I understand that I can obtain ETA from a travel agent or can apply online to obtain one (Same for my son). My question is regarding my wife visa (Subclass 600).

Questions:
1-Her being pregnant is an issue for visa application??? We have spoken to the doctor and she has mentioned that if it takes 2 months for visa processing. By then she will be over 4 months pregnant and travel is not an issue (Medically).
2- Would she be asked for medical (Xray, blood, urine etc)? 
3- I can provide a letter from my bank, stating my current bank balance. And can also write a personal letter to DIAC that I will be bearing all costs related to my family travels. As she does not have any funds to show.
4- To cover intention to return (For my spouse), I can provide return tickets (For Australia), our status of immigration to settle in Canada (PR Application in progress for my spouse), Doctor authorization to travel. My return ticket to Canada (After our trip to Australia), Confirmation of travel health insurance etc. Would this be enough or I am missing out something?

Senior members, your value-able answers will help me make a very strong foot forward.

Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Tourist visas are not my area of expertise - however, from what I know - it's very, very hard to get a tourist visa from Pakistan, even under the best of circumstances. A pregnant housewife with no job to go back to is probably going to have a very hard time. In my opinion, in order to maximize your chances, you should consult a MARA-registered migration agent. Even then, there's no guarantee. Now, to your questions:

1) I'm not sure. I can't imagine it would be a problem, UNLESS they think she may be planning to overstay her visa so she can give birth in Australia. 
2) For tourist visas of less than three months, I don't believe she's required to do any type of medical (see page 2 here). 
3) Generally for tourist visas, the money needs to be in the applicant's own accounts. I'm not sure how or if that changes if you're traveling as a married couple. 
4) It sounds like you've got a good start, but like I said, even with all that I think it will be tough for you. It really might be worth checking with a migration agent.


----------



## inexplored78 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks collegeGirl. 
1- As per Canadian Immigration Law. If one of the parent is a Canadian citizen, regardless where the child is born, can apply for Canadian citizenship. This is exactly why my first child (Son) has a Canadian Passport. May be explaining this in my letter to DIAC may clear this confusion? Or would there be a better way to approach?

3- It is VERY convenient in my situation to keep the money in my current bank "Canada". Since you never know, what are the prospects of being granted a visa. Any further suggestion would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Unfortunately I've already told you everything I can. I don't feel comfortable answering more because I just don't know, and I don't want to give you incorrect information. Like I said - a migration agent could answer these questions for you for certain.


----------



## inexplored78 (Aug 2, 2013)

No problems. Thanks (CollegeGirl).

Other members, your views are very important. Please share your thoughts & experience. Thanks


----------



## meesha121 (Apr 10, 2012)

just on the topic of having evidence of your own funds..my partner who is from a high risk country (Indonesia) has had 4 tourist visa approved for short visits to Australia in the last 1.5yrs and has never shown proof of his own funds. I have always provided evidence of my funds and a letter to confirm that I would provide all financial support during his visit. 
Obviously this is just my experience and nobody can really say what the CO who looks at your application is going to decide but it is definitely possible to get tourist visas granted without evidence of your own funds.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It really does depend on the embassy some are more hardcore than others. The Africian countries, India and Pakistan all seem to be rather tough.

In regards to funds in her own name, it could be different because you are married but with my fiancee's tourist visa application they would not take my funds into account they said that the "onus was on him to provide he could support himself".

What is the purpose of the trip to Australia? Just that with high risk countries they ask for a letter of invitation to be provided with the application.

As CG said I would consult a migration agent to help you.

You will need to provide reasons why she has to return home so she doesn't have a job so if you have your house etc in joint names provide all that information. Basically just provide as much information as you can.


----------



## inexplored78 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Mish & Meesha!!!

Reason to Travel: Change of environment for my spouse and a short vacation together as a family.

I am quite sure that I will be better off using my account in Canada. Called my bank and asked to send me my most current statement overseas (Pakistan). My home branch said that they can issue reference letter stating my holdings with the bank or I can go online and print my account details from there. Please some one advise, which one would be better to submit.

To guarantee that she is coming back after her trip:
1-I am obligated towards my business, and she can not live without me as she is pregnant and second she has never been overseas.
2-Our return tickets to Pakistan.
3-My further flight reservations to back to Canada.
4- Proof of our PR application in progress in Pakistan.

Please feel free to advise if I am missing any?

Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi inexplored78 -

Excellent comments on this thread! Visitor visas from Pakistan can be very hard to get - one thing you may want to do is to look at the Genuine Visitor policy that DIAC uses and see how you fare. The challenges I see at this point re: Genuine Visitor policy assessment include:

** no international immigration history
** no employment
** any significant assets she owns in her home country (house, land, etc)?
** conditions in her home country are worse than Australia, so that creates an incentive to remain in Australia (overstay)

The key to having a decent chance in these circumstances is to identify and document every possible incentive she would have to return to her home country (and/or yours). 

Problem is, Australia is now on the receiving end of a growing number of protection visa applicants from Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iran, and other middle eastern countries - there's clearly been a rise this over the recent years, and there's a bit of a siege mentality in Australian immigration that, unfortunately, works against legitimate visitors to Australia from these countries.

Bottom line: it's going to take some work to get this application through, but if you can mount a good case in terms of being a genuine visitor, it may have a successful result.

Hope this helps - 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## saintchen.32 (May 26, 2014)

Hello everyone. Im new to this site and hoping that you could help me with my question on how to extend a visa (class FA) sub class600 . With regards to this im confused. My husband is a citizen of australia we are married for 5 years already and we stayed in the phils for 5 years he is dual citizen australian /filipino. We are here to attend the wedding of his brother who invited me to come over for his wedding.
Now my question is 1. Can i extend my stay here for 2 months ? Coz my husband decided to work here and just stay here for good. Since my visa is only visitor and only for 3months. Thats why i want to extend for 2 months coz i want to stay with my husband. 2.Can we apply for temporary residency while he is here in australia? Coz he holds an australian passport. Pls help me with the right things that i should do. Thank you


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Saintchen.32 -

As long as your current visitor visa does not have condition 8503 ("no further stay"), you could lodge a further visitor visa application (subclass 600) while onshore to try and get an additional visitor visa to remain here. As your husband is an Australian citizen, you may want to consider an onshore partner visa application (subclass 820/801) - this would be an application for permanent residency for you, and if you lodged while you were here on the visitor visa (possible only if the visitor visa does not have Condition 8503 unless you get a waiver), you could get a bridging visa which would activate when your visitor visa expires and allow you to remain in Australia until a decision is made on your partner visa.

Please advise if I can assist further -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## faith555 (Mar 19, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Saintchen.32 -
> 
> As long as your current visitor visa does not have condition 8503 ("no further stay"), you could lodge a further visitor visa application (subclass 600) while onshore to try and get an additional visitor visa to remain here. As your husband is an Australian citizen, you may want to consider an onshore partner visa application (subclass 820/801) - this would be an application for permanent residency for you, and if you lodged while you were here on the visitor visa (possible only if the visitor visa does not have Condition 8503 unless you get a waiver), you could get a bridging visa which would activate when your visitor visa expires and allow you to remain in Australia until a decision is made on your partner visa.
> 
> ...


Hey Mr Mark Northam;

Im planning to apply for sponsored family visitor visa, for a special event where i want to be with my husband.
I already applied for my spouse visa (309), and i am working in my country i can show my funds, and my own properety at home, also my husband can show that he will be taking care of me when im visiting him and he can pay the bonds if they are asking for, im planning to ask for 1 month visa , and i can show them my leave certificate from work plus my salary certificate.

Do you think that i will have a chance to get it , knowing that last year i applied for a normal tourist visa and got rejected because i've never been abroad wich is not the case any more as i travelled to bali earlier this year.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Faith555 -

Thanks for the note. Hard to give estimate of success without seeing and assessing all your evidence. Depends also on how much of that evidence you provided the first time you applied for the non-sponsored visa. One refusal already will often make a subsequent application harder to get through - suggest a complete Genuine Visitor submission be provided with the next visitor visa application addressing all the points of the Genuine Visitor policy and showing, through evidence, how you meet them. 

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------

